# Bagged Fahrenheit..............yeh........



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

My Fahrenheit bagged by Santi..........
Awesome work done by Santi........
Pics coming soon.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

wow good thread, did you see that Santi already made a thread about this?


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

^^ yeh ....now did you see that that thread is gone? I'm waiting on Santi to post some pics for me.......


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (chacho_25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chacho_25* »_^^ yeh ....now did you see that that thread is gone? I'm waiting on Santi to post some pics for me.......

Vortex couldn't handle all of those vowels in the thread title.


----------



## dub4orl (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
Vortex couldn't handle all of those vowels in the thread title.

lol, but for real, pics. this is a lot of hype right now.


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (dub4orl)*

i want to see pics of this thing done!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (VDFOSHO)*

I'm trying to figure out why the thread got black holed... But i'm just going to quote my previous posts form the OG thread. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi;50875* »_Its been a while since i did a mk5 install, so i feel a bit rusty... haha.. 
Its going to be Bag over B&G coils. 
Fronts bags are aerosport bags
Rears are Air house bags
Easystreet Autopilot
Easystreet Manifolds
3/8" line for front
1/4" lines for rear
3 gallon tank
Viair 450c Compressor
I went w/ a 3gal tank and comp to keep things nice and tight and simple. didnt want to raise the floor much either. 
Once parts start arriving i'll start posting pictures, but everything should be here by Friday, and hopefully gonna try and knock it out in 1 day, but we'll see.
edit: Just got word the car is Farenheit Orange, so I'm gonna try and think of something nice for wrapping the tank, or painting it, or doing a stencil on it.. or something... WE'll see...
PIcs:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi;52353* »_*
FRIDAY afternoon

ALright.... SO here is an update... 
I got everything, well almost everything. I still dont have a tank... 
Long story short, someone forgot to ship it the day they were suppose to, and after paying extra for 2 day air shipping for just a tank, it didnt show up today, so i thought well then tomorrow... WELL NO, it'll be here on f'ing monday... 
Now, i cant tell someone driving 3+ hours, sorry when they already have a hotel booked, and such... 
So, I'm just gonna use an aluminum tank i have, it'll end up looking cleaner, i just need to talk to the owner and see how he wants to lay it all down tonight when i get the car. 
I'm just surprised i had so many small issues with shipping stuff to my self, when everyhing else going to other places (OR, KY, NY, FL) has shown up w/o a problem... w/e... ITs all good now. 
Besides that my trip to tampa was great







even though it should've never happened in the first place... 
So i got everything, 
Controller, manifolds, front and rear bags, air line, fittings, water trap, etc... 
I'll post pics later tonight IF i get a chance, I'm going to start tightening all the fittings and getting all that stuff ready. 
Big ups for Baak2Basic for getting me the cups on time, after hustling and trying to get stuff sorted out they showed up today like they were suppose to!! 
Pic of stuff.. Nothing impressive. (tank and watertrap not pictured)









SATURDAY MORNING

Lots of good talk on here.. good good... 
Well last night I got the car around 11pm from the owner as he was driving up from Miami. 
I need to run out, and get some parts @ Home Depot, some wood, and also a distribution block, i shall have updates tonight, and take pictures as progress goes... 
The layout on the car is going to be pretty cool.... the tank is gonna be on the right, only showing the top half. The sub he has its gonna be on the left corner sunk into the floor. 
Here is a quick sketch. (i forgot to add the amp to the sketch), its gonna be right above the manifolds. 








*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi;52490* »_*UPDATE, SAY WOOOOOOOOOOOO
Well today was a good day, not as good as i wanted it to be, but good enough... 
IT seemed like it was going to start pouring, but it didnt, thank god. 
I woke up, ran around for like 3hrs and got all the wood, couple extra 90*, and hex nipples i needed for the new tank, distribution block, some screws, and other random crap. It took so long cus i went to like 4 different places, and cashiers and people were being RETARDED AND SLOW.. but w/e... 
Also got a nail gun, and RYOBI 4-pack 12v lithium pack fo tools, drill, circular saw, flashlight, and sawsall. wroks well, and its small. IDK if i'm gonna actually keep it yet. The makita one i used in TEXAS was AWESOME. but this was only $129.
Anyway, on w/ the pictures.

Ok, here is an actual picture of the idea for the setup, w/ a square box, not that slanted one obviously. 








GOt bunch of MDF sheets as i'm doing everything out of it, frame, and floor. 








Staple gun
















The preferred distribution block, its small and works awesome... 
















The mini- watertrap.. ITs much smaller than the 3/8s SMC metal one, and you can see the water level, not all SMC ones have that... 








Pressure switch/tank pressure sending unit and fitting ready to go to the valves.








tank in all its glory.. Also has a drain hole on the bottom. 








Rear bags ready to go, most likely i'm gonna cut the cups still.. They still seem too tall. (they are upside down for the oens that dont know)








Front bags w/ leader lines ready to go. 








MAnifolds w/ their nifty ACE hardware mounts ready to go. 








Took the OG box apart as i need the sub out, and other stuff. 








While i remembered and had the camera i took the measurement for the front... 23 3/4"








And also for the rear, 23 1/4" 








then finished cutting the bottom floor and checking everything for clearance 








also painted the controller a matte black, that silver is fugly... 








Drilled some holes for the airline... 
















*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi;52491* »_*
then put all the floor back together, and and continued with the rest of the wiring, and BAM







we got POWA!!! 
NOw, tomorrow i have to go to best buy or w/e to find a CAD-5 cable, cus the kit i went to TAMPA to pick up didnt have...




























(dont midn the dusty controller) They arent bubbles. 








Then this is the floor all done, still need to clean up some of the wiring. 
The white wire is the CAD5 i used from my office to make sure everything turned on.. 








and the rear is all ready for bags... Just need to run lines, and put the bag sin, and done! Should be going up and down in the morning... 









I always wonder, who actually reads everything i type, or people just go through the pics... *


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

i read it all Santi....looking good


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I read what you type. Since when you make these builds its not in Santi so I get it.








I like the trunk setup, I'm looking into bagging my girl friend's Rabbit and this is helpful. 
I like that water trap, and where did you get those nifty manifolds from?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

haha, good to hear. 
I'm editing the final pictures right now... 
Suzi, the manifolds are easystreet manis.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hurry up


----------



## GTI Fish 7 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

gonna look pretty sweet! love the car, good work


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

*UPDATE
As i didnt want this car to have tremendous amount of rear rake but rather look even i didnt go crazy w/ the rear cups, IMHO i think it works well on how it turned out... 
First that trip to tampa left me w/o a CAD5 cable which i didnt relaize until i had to install it, which is no big deal i got 1 later, but that was another trip to the store... 
Also the easystreet manifolds were kinda backwards on their solenoids, i pressed right up, and it went left down... Both front and rear manifolds. But that was an easy fix. 
the problem we did have was that front right is letting air creep inside, and then rear left is sticking closed on the fill side, so it wont let it go up, I'm waiting to hear back from [email protected] and see what we can do... 
Also ran out of time to finish the floor, but it'll be all done in 2 weeks, so there'll be final pictures then. 
Besides that i think it turned out well.. 
Still need to get final measurements once the sway bar is out and frame is notched.
On w/ the pictures.. 

Cut the rear cups, 2" overall.. 








Rear bags in! 








then proceeded to the fronts, took out the strut... And then the sway bar end link its got to go... The bag would hit it, unless i thread the bag up, which we know that aint gonna happen....
















It was painted afterwards to prevent rust... I jsut didnt take a picture of that... 








also got some spacers, 15s for the front making the final et35, and 10.5s for the rear making the final et39.5








Fronts back in. Still have all collars, and then a few threads.. Also the body can slide into the bottom piece another 3/4"-1". making the strut that much shorter... PRoblem would be there wouldnt be enough lift on the bags, i felt this was a good setup... 
















the man @ work. (me) finishing up the front left... 








taking out the last jack stand, my buddy thought it was a bit intense that the car leaned to much, and dint look very safe... These shocks have very little travel, and are way too stiff. Dampening needs ot be on all soft, or close to it to get a good ride. 








and then it was all down!!! 








Got a euro cubby for the dash to hide the controller. 








the worked on the rear some more, and finished up the sub box. 








then right before it left!! 








keep in mind this is w/o a frame notch and sway still in, also it has 215/40 tires almost new. Subframe its about an inch from the ground. 








the rear tucking just a little bit... Enough to make it look low, but not have too much rake... 

















Thanx for everyone that's looked at this... It was a fun build... 
I also have a Video i'll post when i have it uploaded. 
I'll also have updates of the floor when its all done in 2 weeks when i see the car again!!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 





















*


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

love it, so how much lower will it go once the front sway and notch is cut?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

wow...that looks dope as hell.. Any feed back on the brackets is welcome. If you find your self cutting them down even for those who poke their rears let me know and we will make the height adjustment


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_love it, so how much lower will it go once the front sway and notch is cut?

If we turn the bag down, and sway is out, proly 3/4". enough to make the fronts tuck rim.. 

_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_wow...that looks dope as hell.. Any feed back on the brackets is welcome. If you find your self cutting them down even for those who poke their rears let me know and we will make the height adjustment

make them shorter...








The tops are cut down to 1"(from the plate up, so 1.25" total height)
And the bottoms to 2.5" (so 2.75" total height)... 
Next set i'll just have you make them shorter for sure.. IT saves me using a cutting blade... and 15mins


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Looks bad ass Santi. Nice work


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Bagged Fahrenheit..............yeh........ (chacho_25)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

since we get the pipe laser cut we'd have to draw up new CAD and the change wont take place for a while. The next few brackets you get should be revised to have accomodations for the airline both top and bottom as I believe you requested before.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_since we get the pipe laser cut we'd have to draw up new CAD and the change wont take place for a while. The next few brackets you get should be revised to have accomodations for the airline both top and bottom as I believe you requested before.









haha alright.. But actually the airline isnt a problem as i'm doing all 1/4" lines to the rears now, no more 3/8s. the main thing its jsut the height really.


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

dammmm raul, will you finally stop makin fun of my suspension now??? BTW, i am sleepin with you in georgia (no ****)


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

join the club were all sleeping with raul in sowo lol


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (UnitedGTI.)*

Nice work Santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Did you modify the top mounts for the fronts?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Nice work Santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Did you modify the top mounts for the fronts?

thank you. BTW di du get my last pm? 
YEah just like all the other mk5s, just cut the bottom piece of the bearing so its flat, but thats it...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Here is the VIDEO PEOPLE.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















Its nothing impressive, but it shows the car all down during day light. 
Youtube took a lot of the video... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNIOLr4lCnw


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
thank you. BTW di du get my last pm? 


Yah, just figured you'd be busy with the build. PM incoming


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

hands down my fave mk5. sick man!!


----------



## mreuro (Mar 11, 2005)

sweeeet


----------



## 20vPrep (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (mreuro)*








holy orange cream snapsicle


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

mmm nice!
i need to get my funds in order


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_mmm nice!
i need to get my funds in order


----------



## dub4orl (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_mmm nice!
i need to get my funds in order









you and me both man...


----------



## backdoorburglar24v (Feb 16, 2009)

damn beautiful


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (dub4orl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub4orl* »_
you and me both man...
















Me three


----------



## 06lilredrocket (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: (abadGTI)*

how much lower will the front go with the frame nothced?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (06lilredrocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06lilredrocket* »_how much lower will the front go with the frame nothced?

it depends the driver side its a bit lwoer than the passenger. WE can turn the bag down a bit, but he'd need slightly smaller tires to clear the bag safely... 
But w/ 215/35s and frame notch the car should sit on the floor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Santi,
215 - 35, or 205 - 40? I getting some 205 - 40's those should be good too right. I'm gonna have them on for when I go back up there, as for the Notching still looking arround for a place.......


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (chacho_25)*

I prefer 215/35. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

santi is good for somthing


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

Okay...... getting smaller tires tomorrow, hopefully 215/35's and trying to get the frame Notched one of these days......going back up to Santi Thursday so he can finish doing his wonder and bring the car lower........should have enerything done this weekend


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (chacho_25)*


----------



## mreuro (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (chacho_25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chacho_25* »_Okay...... getting smaller tires tomorrow, hopefully 215/35's and trying to get the frame Notched one of these days......going back up to Santi Thursday so he can finish doing his wonder and bring the car lower........should have enerything done this weekend

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4332533


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (mreuro)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

^^
Thanks Andy,
Ugh......... I'm losing it man.......... you were right Andy what was I thinking.......lol


----------



## mreuro (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (chacho_25)*

lol


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (mreuro)*

great looking snaps.

ive always thought those two colors complimented each other rather well


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_great looking snaps.

ive always thought those two colors complimented each other rather well

I agree. I think its a good combo, each color alone stands out too much at times!


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

Okay....got my smaller tires 215/35 on in the front today, and driving back up to Santi later on today so he can finish the work. Only thing still have not heard back from Easy Street about my replacement Manifolds that supposedly they shipped out to me since last week.............kinda sucks.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (chacho_25)*

looks good, car would look so much better with R32 tails...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (mk2driver)*

Raoul came up on thursday so i could finish up the car... 
We had to remove all the stuff to take off the manifolds and figure out the airlines and wiring since the new manifolds weren't easystreet... 
Easystreet had shipped out that morning, instead of the week before like they were suppose to, but w/e.. Its no big deal, i got it taken care of anyway.. 
The only thing i didnt have a chance to do was lower the coils up front, but i'm going to do that once the car a frame notch, before that its kinda pointless as it'll sit way uneven, it already does... 
Here are the pictures. 
*
Manifolds w/ new fittings. 








The tank only has so many ports so i had to use extra T's... But it works well, no leaks. 








I forgot to take a picture of the frame it self. Maybe Raoul can do that!! 
But here is the floor all done! Still need to make the top cover for the sub also.
















and some more pictures of the car after i dropped it off.

































*


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

looks good!!!
is that with smaller tires up front?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_looks good!!!
is that with smaller tires up front?

Yeah, there is way more clearance than before to go down. so after notch, and turning the coils down it should touch floor!


----------



## mreuro (Mar 11, 2005)

nice work santi.... See ya tomorrow


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (mreuro)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you do excellent work


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (e-townvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mreuro* »_nice work santi.... See ya tomorrow 

thank you!! WE get to drink some Beers, i still have the ones he left here last thursday... haha


_Quote, originally posted by *e-townvdub* »_very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you do excellent work









Thank you!!


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

looks hot!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

guess i still have the pleasure of notching this thing?


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

Lol, maybe ...... maybe not, ECU took a dump yesterday........ so if I cannot get this fixed I going back to stock lol.....


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (chacho_25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chacho_25* »_Lol, maybe ...... maybe not, ECU took a dump yesterday........ so if I cannot get this fixed I going back to stock lol.....

oh it'll be fixed... I'm leaving in 5.


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

Going Back stock height or even 4X4, lift that thing upppp


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (chacho_25)*

that's a bad idea...


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

My favorite mk5 so far


----------



## chacho_25 (May 20, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (chacho_25)*

*UPDATE* 
So we've had some issues with the controller, mostly the ride height settings are being retarded... 
The thing is tuning, but when its time to put air its acting all funky. So we are getting it replaced for a new one to see how it goes... 
Or possibly going a/ a ART e2 Controller... 
Also, we lowered the rear more... also got it to 3 wheel last night. that wheel came like 1-1.5" off the gournd easily... And the front left still has more to tuck.. so i'm sure we'll be able to get it a bit higher.... 
Raoul is coming back up to my house on Monday to swap the Controllers, either w/ the new Easystreet or the ART one... 
I also re did the wiring for the manifolds yesterday to clean it up a bit, and so its easier to access until we figure out the controller issue then i'll hide it all again... 
Raoul, get that mk5 kid w/ the pictures to post them in here...


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

was the ecu or the controller acting up? my controller wont even get into manual mode. and some times it only flashes 'easy' because the other half is blank and wont even light up.


----------



## mreuro (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (lcurtisl)*

I will see you up there Santi.... gonna drive up with Raul 
Took some pics tho...
Santi hard at work 








Trunk was a mess at first.... Way to many fricking wires 








Then we had to cool off a bit with few cold ones







.... It was damn hot!!!!








Front right 








Santis wheel gap 
























and then there was the new model that would not go away 










_Modified by mreuro at 10:43 PM 4-15-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

^^Those are awesome..







See you monday!! 
BTW it was the front left









_Quote, originally posted by *lcurtisl* »_was the ecu or the controller acting up? my controller wont even get into manual mode. and some times it only flashes 'easy' because the other half is blank and wont even light up. 

thats a problem w/ the controller most likely. Who did you get ti from? how long did the problem start? is there anything else going on with it? 
We have a problem with the actual ECU and the tuning.


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_^^Those are awesome..







See you monday!! 
BTW it was the front left








thats a problem w/ the controller most likely. Who did you get ti from? how long did the problem start? is there anything else going on with it? 
We have a problem with the actual ECU and the tuning. 

i purchased it from Kevin(aac), the problem has been there since day one, installed on 4/4/09, the ecu light blinks, and the controller will just reboot every so often when ever it feels like it. i thought it was a power issue but after getting a new yellow top and running a new 10g from 75x to the ecu with the 5a fuse, im getting a clean 14.1-14.4 volts. so im thinking its the actual controller. the ecu did manage to tune. and ive been in contact with Jeremy(airlift) for the last 2 weeks. i think he's going to send me a replacement when i call in the morning as i already disconnected everything for a half hour to try and reset the ecu.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

thats strange... 
hwo many compressors do u have? a 10g ofr 1 is fine, but for 2 its a bit thin.


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

PM'd to not clutter the thread. good luck with everything chacho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (lcurtisl)*

Unfortunately there is still no word from [email protected], so i'm wondering whats going on. 
We decided to change the whole easystreet controller to a Dakota Digital gauge, and manual switches. I love the gauge. 
Also added a kill switch for the compressor. 
Still having a leaky dump on the rear left, so a new manifold is on the way. 
Mr Euro has the pictures.


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

i have had email contact with him and sent all my electrical stuff back to be fixed/troubleshot. my lexus freind has dakota digital full ride height and it is awesome. id like to see how it was integrated into your dash! which mani did you go with, same?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (lcurtisl)*

AFC manifolds, the oens i used to change for the easystreet ones. 
Its been over a week and no response yet.. ITs getting retarded, i have the faulty controller ready to ship, but i need a response.


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

What a good looking car!


----------

